# Trivia 10/20 DID



## luckytrim (Oct 20, 2018)

trivia 10/20
DID YOU KNOW...
John Lennon struggled with dyslexia, and, near the end of his  life, without
his glasses, he was legally blind.


1. Name the Aircraft manufacturer who's based in Toulouse,  France...
2. A Grand Slam in Bridge consists of how many  tricks?
3. After James Earl Ray did his horrific deed, he fled the  country to Canada
and beyond... In what city was he captured ?
4. What country gave us Galuska, Turos, Pogacsa and Marha  Porkolt ?
5. Strange Words are These....
Dysmenorrhoea is.... what ?
  a. - Painful Diarrhea
  b. - painful menstruation
  c. - Painful vomiting
  d. - Painful Urination
6. What did the Greek gods consume to ensure immortality and  youth ?
(Two things...)
7. Ulu is an intrinsic part of Hawaiian food. By what other  name is it
known?
8. We all remember where we were when we heard about the  attacks on 
9/11/2001 :
Question is, what day of the week was it ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The cigarette lighter was invented before the match was  invented.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Airbus
2. - 13
3. London
4. Hungary
5. - b
6. Nectar and Ambrosia
7. Breadfruit
8. Tuesday

TRUTH !!
Read all about it !
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2011/10/lighters-were-invented-before-the-match/


----------

